# Kylie Jenner Nail Polish Collection by Sinfulcolors



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Kylie Jenner is working on a nail line with SinfulColors. Thoughts? I wonder if the nail colors will sell out as fast as the lip kits have been.


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 20, 2016)

I haven't heard about her lipkits not until I read all over the internet they sold out in less than a minute.

I am not much of a nail polish person, but would love to try these depends on the reviews.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2016)

This collection will be available tomorrow at Walmart


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Here is the link to this collection at Walmart http://www.walmart.com/ip/49591967


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I just got my box from Walmart. Wow they shipped it quick! the colors I had ordered were minty fresh and commando


----------



## Faenn (Mar 18, 2016)

The Nail Polish colors are good and shining too.But launching such things in increasing her Net Worth to great extent.This are all the tactics for used by the rich celebrity for making more money.


----------



## Ori Quinn (Dec 4, 2016)

I love Kylie Jenner's nail so much but this collection not look much like hers... I want simple and smokey color like she always painted!! I expect her next nail line :blink:   :blink:


----------

